# Missing your Scott bike on RAGBRAI between Charles City and Waterloo?



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

A salesman where I work came in after lunch and told me he'd stopped on the highway and rescued the remnants of a Scott road bike. Since tonight is a RAGBRAI stop here in town I'm sure someone was sick to their stomach when they pulled into the campsite and walked back to find a bike gone. Hopefully when he stops by the lost & found area this evening there will be a very happy biker reunited with their ride. It's a bit wounded, but the frame didn't appear broken at least with a quick glance.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like this ended well. Got back to work today and the salesman said by the time he was ready to take off and find the lost & found there was already an article in the daily paper about a bike being stolen from the campsite at Hawkeye Community College. Bike and rider were reunited. Kind of a quick lol though... the rider reported the bike as a $7K bike. I'd need to check the notes from my salesman... but I'd think a CF frame even with DA and Flashpoint FP60 wheelset is not quite $7K? More like maybe $5-5500??? Maybe he was disappointed that it was found, lol.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

been200mph said:


> Sounds like this ended well. Got back to work today and the salesman said by the time he was ready to take off and find the lost & found there was already an article in the daily paper about a bike being stolen from the campsite at Hawkeye Community College. Bike and rider were reunited. Kind of a quick lol though... the rider reported the bike as a $7K bike. I'd need to check the notes from my salesman... but I'd think a CF frame even with DA and Flashpoint FP60 wheelset is not quite $7K? More like maybe $5-5500??? Maybe he was disappointed that it was found, lol.


Scott Addict R1 - $6550
Scott Addict RC - $9850
Scott CR1 SL - $6000


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

It was an R2 with a retail of $5500. Then had the FP60's on for wheels. Thus if you take retail on both it would be $7K if you didn't subtract the price of the original K's from the equation. Looks like you can find the R2's for about $3500 or so. I just read the Friday paper and it said he went to the bathroom and came out to find it gone, ouch. Google search shows he's a CAT4 guy from Liberty, MO. Looks like he can hopefully get by with a new saddle, and maybe bar & tape plus right side shifter. I didn't look close to see if there was any frame/fork damage but nothing major jumped out at me. I know I'd be sick to walk out and find my bike gone and I'm glad he has it back.


----------

